# Ladder Cover for 2008 Swift Voyager



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

I have just dragged someone off my motorhome roof, after giving them a slapping they were sent on their way.

Does anyone know if the ladder cover on this link will will fit Swift ladder?

http://tinyurl.com/5lla5w

The link does not take you to the correct page, the ladder cover is on bottom of page on the "ladder" link.

The ladder lock did not hold the ladder in place and it was pulled free, allowing two of them to climb on to the roof.

If the Fiamma will not fit will have to get a length of alloy cut and make up a bracket and use a padlock. For quick result rather buy one than have to ring around for someone to cut a plate for me.

Thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Fiamma*

Hello

We cannot help on this as we do not have any direct experience of fitting the Fiamma safe ladder.

You should get advice from a Fiamma agent to make sure the fittings are the correct ones.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The Fiamma safe ladder is supposed to be universal fit-it certainly fitted on to our Dethleffs easily enough with no modification. Basically the top of the metal board hooks over a high rung and then the locking rod hooks round a lower one. This then fits through the bottom of the board and has the locking knob screwed on to it. The only thing I did do was glue a piece of rubber mat to the underside of the top of the board as it used to slip a little on the top rung.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi SWIO!

On our previous MH, an AS Pollensa, I set out to blank off the ladder for the reasons you mention.

As I had no intention of going on the roof myself, I took the idea a stage further and made a very lightweight box to store toilet and water equipment.

The material used was UPVc window board which works just like wood, if not better. And the superglue stuck so quickly!! Not once did I stick my fingers together.... twice, three times, maybe!! :roll:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks all the the replies.

What I had forgot was that my brother works in a factory with guillotines and press brakes.

I am having a 1 metre length of stainless steel made up to cover all the steps, bent to hang over both top steps, inner and outer and a U shaped clamp at the bottom to slot through the plate clamping around both inner and outer steps, this will stop the ladder being forced down.

It does have a lockable plastic clamp but this can be forced off.

I like the idea of a box built to hang on the ladder, may do that as a later project.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Thanks all the the replies.
> 
> What I had forgot was that my brother works in a factory with guillotines and press brakes.
> 
> ...


Well done sounds just the job

Peter


----------

